# Transporter 3



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Anybody catch Transporter 3?

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2008)

Yup. I enjoyed it, but #1 is still the best!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Who cares? Anything with Jason Stratham in is wonderful lol! Drool.......


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Who cares? Anything with Jason Stratham in is wonderful lol! Drool.......


 
Ask Father Christmas for him..Have you been a good girl???



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> but #1 is still the best


 
Yup..


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

The first one is still the best, I agree, but 3 beats number 2 to pieces.
Still, hope there's a fourth.  Statham is one of the best ma actors out there right now.

David


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 23, 2008)

Drac said:


> Ask Father Christmas for him..Have you been a good girl???
> 
> 
> 
> Yup..


 
When I'm good I'm good, when I'm bad I'm even better...


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 23, 2008)

I liked both movies but I thought I heard it reported that the 1st 2 bombed. Why would a third get funded? Someone must believe in him very much. I agree his skills are very good. I was disappointed with the movie with Jet Li. It could've been an incredible fight scene at the end, instead of gun play. Last was "In the name of the king" another bomb. (it doesn't even get 1 star on cable's rating system--I like it though!)


----------



## zDom (Dec 23, 2008)

David Weatherly said:


> The first one is still the best, I agree, but 3 beats number 2 to pieces.
> Still, hope there's a fourth.  Statham is one of the best ma actors out there right now.
> 
> David



Yea: Statham does some great fight scences. I really like most of his stuff.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 25, 2008)

Haven't seen it. Yet, being the main theme.  However, It will be hard be hard to beat the bus garage fight scene in Transporter I.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't worry--there's a garage fight scene in this one too! Some of the fighting is more stylized--I think they dropped frames (intentionally)--but it's still cool.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 25, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Haven't seen it. Yet, being the main theme. However, It will be hard be hard to beat the bus garage fight scene in Transporter I.


 

That's one of my favorite fights scenes.  It's the best fight sequence out of all three Transporter films too.

David


----------

